# What do you guys think this is?



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## crazyfeathers_coop (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm only new at this but I'll have a guess and say because of the yellow legs it possibly has some wyandotte in it, or maybe light sussex but they don't have yellow legs


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

This is a chicken. 

If she is a small chicken, she has Seabright in her. If she is a big chicken, then I will stick with my original statement, that she is a chicken.


----------

